# Mollies?



## JaysuzGawd (May 28, 2012)

My friend just bought a Gold Mollie maybe 2 days ago, and I commented on it, saying he seemed a bit off.

He stays toward the surface of the water, until he feeds them. Once the other mollies swim up toward him, he floats himself to the bottom until they're finished and swims back to the top (without eating).

We're not sure what to do. He won't eat, stays at the top, and steers clear of most of the fish in the tank.

Any tips/suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Is he gasping, are his gills red, how big is the tank?

When a fish is stressed....Like mollies, they tend to stick to the surface.... If there is not enough oxygen they stick to the surface as well.

The others haven't really accepted him.... Have you tried taking them out, rearranging decor, and re-adding everyone together? I've had to do that before.


----------



## JaysuzGawd (May 28, 2012)

He doesn't seem like he's gasping for air or anything. It's a 30 gallon. All the others are doing just fine. He was like that when he got him.

I'll tell him to rearrange the decor and see how that goes.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Alright - if that is how he was acting before, BEWARE! I find mollies and balloon mollies alike, since they are kept in FRESH WATER (they should have brackish water...) they tend to get sick a lot more, I've noticed, especially with columnaris...


----------



## JaysuzGawd (May 28, 2012)

So, is there anything that we can really do for him?

I don't know how we can get him to eat..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't worry about food, it should be watching the water quality, and diseases.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

JaysuzGawd said:


> My friend just bought a Gold Mollie maybe 2 days ago, and I commented on it, saying he seemed a bit off.
> 
> He stays toward the surface of the water, until he feeds them. Once the other mollies swim up toward him, he floats himself to the bottom until they're finished and swims back to the top (without eating).
> 
> ...


When in doubt,,a water change does no harm.
Would help to have answer's to the question's under Disease /emergencies section of the forum.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Only problem is that is for bettas lol. We should have "emergencies and diseases - other fish" xD


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

There are a lot of things that could be wrong. It's hard to tell without more information and pictures, but here are some basic ideas.

Mollies are prone to illness if they are kept in normal freshwater. Mollies need to be kept in brackish water, and I find that if they are left in fresh water, they start acting lethargic and wiggling a lot when they swim. Like they're too tired to move. If this fish had been kept in fresh water without any salt before you got him, he might be adjusting, and be in minor shock, from the change.

When you got him, did you quarantine him before placing him in the larger tank? He may have come to you ill, and this is the reason you should ALWAYS keep new fish separate for a few days, to watch for, identify and treat diseases.

Did you acclimate him to the new water? This should have been done as you where watching him for the first few days.

Do you have any idea how old he is? Mollies can live a few years under good conditions, balloon mollies only live about a year. Older mollies will have clamped fins most of the time and move slowly. They'll stay hidden or away from the other fish most of the time. I've lost a few fish to old age, so you might want to find out how old he was when you got him.

Pictures might help, if you have any, but with dalmatian or any spotted molly, it's hard to see some problems.

To treat him, I would remove him and place him in his own tank with brackish water and high heat (82-84) for a few days. Watch him closely and watch the other fish. If he's brought a sickness into the larger fish tank, the other fish might show the same signs. If this happens I would go with a full clean and add a little more salt then normal. If you see signs of an identifiable illness, like ich (white spots), velvet (gold coating) or fungus of any kind, these should be treated right away!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Brackish water needs Marine Salt, not the regular Aquarium Salt  Just to pitch in lol


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Sena Hansler said:


> Only problem is that is for bettas lol. We should have "emergencies and diseases - other fish" xD


 
If you scroll down through different sections when logging on to this forum.. you will see " Tropical fish diseases" and stickies at the top that say..please read before posting.
Answer's to these question's, save other member's from asking 20 question's or specualting when answer's can help identify/eliminate possible problem's.
Same thing's that contribute to health or poor health of fishes are same for nearly all species we keep in closed system's .
Betta's are no different, with exception possibly of airbourne contaminates affecting them more readily, due to their ability to take oxygen from atmosphere.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyways, it doesn't mater which section, someone asks a question we (should try) answering it. Some people are new, some people are in a haste, sometimes cannot find the "read this for common diseases". I know this because I've seen (and answered) dozens of ich questions :lol:

OP how's the fish?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Sena Hansler said:


> Anyways, it doesn't mater which section, someone asks a question we (should try) answering it. Some people are new, some people are in a haste, sometimes cannot find the "read this for common diseases". I know this because I've seen (and answered) dozens of ich questions :lol:
> 
> OP how's the fish?


Question's have already been asked in the Tropical Fish disease section and answer's to those question's and section in particular do matter, as I stated in previous post regardless of your thought's to the contrary.:roll:
Is why the new folk's are often asked to view that section if they are new,lost.
Lazy folk's, or people in a hurry ,ain't gonna pay no never mind anyhoo.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

...So why did you post on this thread?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Sena Hansler said:


> ...So why did you post on this thread?


 
Read my first post in this thread.
Water change never hurt's,and answer's to question's are more helpful than some folk's realize.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, but you're saying you don't like the repetitive questions? lol nevermind 

But I do agree...water changes do help. Especially if the water has not been tested and there could be ammonia or other lethal things in the water.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Sena Hansler said:


> Yes, but you're saying you don't like the repetitive questions? lol nevermind
> 
> But I do agree...water changes do help. Especially if the water has not been tested and there could be ammonia or other lethal things in the water.


 No,,Is not what I said.
I suggested answering a specific group of questions at the top of Tropical fish 
disease section, so that other member's can more easily,more quickly, provide possible help by eliminating, or identifying, possible problems or thing's that may be contributing to the fishes health while avoiding asking the very same question's.
Answering these question's ahead of time saves time and possible help can be given much quicker.
Question's are only repetitive when you need to ask for the answer's with each new poster with a problem.
Is good that we can agree:lol: that water changes are very good first line of defense, for it is estimated that nearly all fish related Illness can be attributed enviornmental issues (ie) water quality, or lack thereof.;-)


----------



## JaysuzGawd (May 28, 2012)

I'm sorry. At the time I was on the Betta forums. I wasn't actually on Tropicalfishkeeping. So I posted where I thought it fit best.

Regardless, it died this afternoon. So. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awww that sucks  Sometimes you just get sick fish...you know? For me if I were to get balloon mollies, or mollies, I'd have to make sure they were ALL active and healthy looking. But, sometimes they don't even show it..


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Hm, I have my mollies in freshwater and they are doing wonderful


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well that is because they are hardy. But they should be in brackish water... Keeps them even healthier  kind alike keeping bettas in 72 degrees water. Sure they can do wonderful, but imagine how amazing they'd become with 78 degrees ;-)


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I would add salt but they are in with my girls and I know betta's aren't brackish fish


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha yeah don't do that xP


----------



## JaysuzGawd (May 28, 2012)

He just had some bad luck picking out fish.

But thanks for trying, guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

No problem


----------

